

Why Netflix walked away from personalization - yogo
http://www.thoughtgadgets.com/why-netflix-walked-away-from-personalization/

======
maxerickson
This article:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/how-
ne...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/how-netflix-
reverse-engineered-hollywood/282679/)

Makes the case that they are personalizing as much as ever, they just aren't
using fractional stars to do it.

